# Help catch someone Keying a car



## Gav147 (Mar 20, 2011)

Saw this shared somewhere else earlier and figured it wouldn't hurt to post it on here aswell, police appealing for info of someone caught on Dashcam keying someone's Aston Martin.

Links : http://news.met.police.uk/videos/aston-martin-dashboard-camera-cctv-19640

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...pram-deliberately-keys-100k-Aston-Martin.html

Hope they catch the , what anyone gets from doing this is beyond me..


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Piece of dog do 

Unlucky chump , you are going to get caught


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

As said in pulp fiction, don't **** with another mans vehicle!!!


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

I really hope he'll pay for the damage


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Its the doctor who was on Casualty:doublesho


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What a piece of scum.

Won't be hard to find him with that video.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

What a piece of no good s...e.


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

lets all have a guess at the punishment...Ill start the ball rolling with 6 months suspended for twelve months £100 fine at £1/week
Id chop the *******s hands off and whip his carcass till it was dry


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Low life scumbag!!


----------



## andyy (Jan 5, 2015)

He will get a slap on the wrist because I doubt he can pay for the damage!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I simply don't understand the mentality of people like this, they must be sadly lacking or have some sort of inferiority complex ?


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Jealousy is such a wasted emotion


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ooh this makes me so mad. I hope he's found and I hope a suitable punishment is handed out. 

Cooks


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Imagine how you'd feel coming back to your car after that? 

Sickening


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe the Aston woke his baby 

Maybe he had a troubled childhood, or society has let him down. There will be enough ridiculous excuses dished out I'm sure 'justifying' what is criminal damage.

Should be made to pay for every single penny of damage no matter how long it takes


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

He should pay for the repair out of his benefits and then deported. Scumbag :devil:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Waterboard the scum, let's set up a secret vigilante group track down these losers and make them. We could maybe key them and tattoo along scratch across their forehead ending in word loser. Who's in ?


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hufty said:


> Waterboard the scum, let's set up a secret vigilante group track down these losers and make them. We could maybe key them and tattoo along scratch across their forehead ending in word loser. *Who's in ?*


Go for it Batman, let us know how you get on. :lol:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

TonyHill said:


> He should pay for the repair out of his benefits and then deported. Scumbag :devil:


How d'you know he's on benefits and deport him to where exactly, he may well have been born and lived here all his life ? I won't say brought up as he clearly hasn't been !


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Deport him anywhere that'll have the scrote!! We don't need crap like him here!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

TonyHill said:


> Deport him anywhere that'll have the scrote!! We don't need crap like him here!


So because he isn't white you assume they should deport him? 
Because being British is being white right?

WOW :tumbleweed:

Don't think the unlucky sod will get the money from the  anyway!


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

He's been arrested  Hope he has to pay back every penny it cost to repair.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

http://news.met.police.uk/news/man-...th-criminal-damage-of-aston-martin-car-125946

Taken from the link:

Police have today, Tuesday 18 August, arrested a man on suspicion of criminal damage following an appeal to trace an individual seen near a damaged car in Hackney on Friday, 19 June.

The 48-year-old man has been taken to a north London police station for questioning.

Police yesterday released CCTV footage and a still of a man they want to trace in connection the criminal damage of an Aston Martin car.

Officers were called on Friday, 19 June to reports of criminal damage to a car parked in a supermarket car park.

The driver of an Aston Martin V8 Vantage had parked his car at 10:30hrs in a supermarket car park on Morning Lane, Hackney and left his dashboard camera turned on as he went shopping.

Moments later, a tall black man approached the car pushing a baby in a pram. He took out a bunch of keys from his pocket and scraped them down the passenger's side of the vehicle causing £9,000 worth of damage.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm delighted that he's been arrested (assuming it's him). 

Now let's hope the CPS get their act together and build a good case. The video evidence is a good start, but sadly it's regularly reported that they have a knack of making a mess if the simplest of cases. 

Fingers crossed that he has to pay every penny back with a victim surcharge. 

Cooks


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Cookies said:


> .....Fingers crossed that he has to pay every penny back with a victim surcharge.


Well, the buggy he had didn't cost only £5.

But some smart-a*se lawyer will troll out all the usual platitudes/excuses, and he'll get off with a suspended sentence - with restitution set at £1 a week.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Well, the buggy he had didn't cost only £5.
> 
> But some smart-a*se lawyer will troll out all the usual platitudes/excuses, and he'll get off with a suspended sentence - with restitution set at £1 a week.


Sadly you're more than likely right in that respect chum. Hopefully the media interest will have some bearing on the outcome.

Hopefully.

Cooks


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Let's face it, he'll 'Play the Card' and get let off....


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Rundie said:


> Let's face it, he'll 'Play the Card' and get let off....


Like Lewis Hamilton......"Is it 'cos I is black?"


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just read this article.

http://m.heraldscotland.com/opinion/13713677.display/

Apparently the guy deserves a medal for keying the car.

I can't believe that someone could be as stupid to write that and put it in a paper.

We sit here and question the mentality of people for damaging others property, yet here we've got a mainstream paper saying it's ok to do so.

That's wrong on so many levels.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Just read this article.
> 
> http://m.heraldscotland.com/opinion/13713677.display/
> 
> ...


Disgusting for her to say that


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

unbelievable,

really can't say what i really want to say about her, bet she lives in a big nice house, maybe that should be burned to the ground for "showing off her wealth" compared to others?

i also see comments have been disabled for that article, lol


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Kerr said:


> Just read this article.
> 
> http://m.heraldscotland.com/opinion/13713677.display/
> 
> ...


that article is astonishing.


----------



## Nigglyb (Mar 28, 2015)

Kerr said:


> Just read this article.
> 
> http://m.heraldscotland.com/opinion/13713677.display/
> 
> ...


Absolutely staggering


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

the original cached article is even more astounding than the one which is still online...

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...com/opinion/13713677.display/&strip=1&vwsrc=0


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

No surprises there then

https://mobile.twitter.com/LadyCatHT/tweets

"MY brain is some kind of non-absorbent mush and I can't explain why. It's knowledge-repellent."


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Just read this article.
> 
> http://m.heraldscotland.com/opinion/13713677.display/
> 
> ...


Plenty of 'Katie Hopkins' copy cats/wannabes around now and newspapers allow it as it generates traffic.

I'm sure this woman would quite happily entertain a fellow with an Aston or the likes so she should just shut up.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

twitter feed of https://twitter.com/KDEWMG is quite amusing  I think shes going to get a lot of flack for those articles...


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

The fact that she was allowed to have that published is a disgrace. Her excuse is that if someone can afford an Aston (despite the fact that many Aston owners work many years to afford the car of their dreams), then they are automatically "legitimate" targets for criminal acts and vandalism? So she is saying that you have to put up with - sorry - "deserve" having your car keyed, *just* because you can afford/have saved up for a nice car! 
Using her same sort of criteria and deduction, I would have liked to have seen the response had she said something like: "because you wear a short skirt, then you should expect to be raped" and congratulating the rapist!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Hufty said:


> Waterboard the scum, let's set up a secret vigilante group track down these losers and make them. We could maybe key them and tattoo along scratch across their forehead ending in word loser. Who's in ?


Just like in Inglorious Basterds.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

She clearly ain't getting none.....


----------



## Goliath (Jun 14, 2010)

His punishment... £1100 fine and 8 week suspended sentence.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-vandal-caused-8-000-damage-Aston-Martin.html

I think 150 hours community service would have been a much better punishment than a suspended sentence. I must say though, if he had been sent to prison I think that would have been totally out of proportion for the crime, despite how much I hate people who key cars!

When the Aston owner claims on his insurance for the respray, hopefully they will chase this guy for their losses. Even if it means he ends up paying £10/week for the rest of his life.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Tricky Red said:


> Just like in Inglorious Basterds.


We can include the reporter in the first batch, but maybe tattoo should read dumb b17(h, unbelievable !


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Rundie said:


> She clearly ain't getting none.....


And probably won't be in the future with that boat race and IQ.

The next person who gets their car keyed should sue the paper for encouraging criminal damage, it's like singling out the wealthy as a second class element of society, surely that's racism/ discrimination of some sort, not an unbiased view as the media are meant to produce.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

m4rkymark said:


> the original cached article is even more astounding than the one which is still online...
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...com/opinion/13713677.display/&strip=1&vwsrc=0


Yeah she edited it because of the considerable flak she got for her incorrect stats when it first went up.

Just trolling the ass off the web and people are biting, will probably get a promotion after this.


----------

